# Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor.



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

First i tried search. I once used search and found this but i cant locate it again. Im so close to starting the 1.8t (aeb) swap in my Corrado. My original plan was to run stand alone to avoid 1.8t wiring. then i heard about Digi 1 being run on these motors. I did alot of research and read lots of write ups. I know enough about running a distributor in the block since i have a spot on an AEB. I also know of JD engineerings digifant coil pack swap that costs as much as stand alone.







.
So ive decided to run digi 1 for the time being and upgrade to stand alone once i get out of college. Im looking into running the distributor out of the side of the head because ive heard its the easiest way. I dont want to mess with intermediate shaft or different timing belts so ive decided to go with this.
Please give me any info, write ups, pictures you know of, 
Thanks.








Picture of my brothers car for views.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Boosted8v)*

Here you go dude
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1599021
Forget that Search Garbage....








That thread has everything you will need (hopefully)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Boosted8v)*

I saw that thread on making a distributor on the head. What block are you using for this? Since you will more than likely need the 16v timing gears to make the head work at all, why not just swap in the intermediate shaft with it, and use the block mounted distributor. Theres only 2 bolts holding the intermediate shaft in, 3 if you need to remove the IM. shaft timing gear to get to the 2. That distributor on the head looked like more trouble than it was worth making and didn't look all that reliable.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (all-starr-me)*

I'm ditching the stock ecu and distributor on my G60 project and going with *Megasquirt & Spark*
Is this a 1.8t head on a G60 block? if so , I need more info (I'd like to do this upgrade down the road)


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (ViolentBlue)*

No im using a full 1.8t AEB head and block. Why is a g60 block better? Since im using the AEB block is had the hole for putting in an intermediate shaft. but when doing this you need some custom stuff. I know dubspeed makes a kit thats adound 800 dollars, and you have to use a custom timing belt. I dont want to do that, i want to be able to go to any parts store and buy a timing belt. Also messing with a timing belt just doesnt seem like something i want to go wrong. 
Let me know the advantages of running a g60 blcok with 1.8T internals.


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Here you go dude
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1599021
Forget that Search Garbage....








That thread has everything you will need (hopefully)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks for this link but this is still running the distrubutor out of the block i want to run it out of the head. Ide rather run stand alone then have the distributor out of the block. I found a write up on it awhile ago. I look for it all the time with no luck. Just hoping one of you guys will find it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Boosted8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted8v* »_
Thanks for this link but this is still running the distrubutor out of the block i want to run it out of the head. Ide rather run stand alone then have the distributor out of the block. I found a write up on it awhile ago. I look for it all the time with no luck. Just hoping one of you guys will find it.

this Link?
Didnt know which one you wanted but that is "yellerrado"
he should be able to help you out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thats it. Thank you so much more info is still welcome to make it easier for future searches and to help me a little more.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_ That distributor on the head looked like more trouble than it was worth making and didn't look all that reliable.

im ganna halfway agree with you... im still havin ignition problems with my setup and its pissin me off cuz i cant really work on it here. i fixed half the problem.. it chewed up the cap and rotor rather quickly which i thought was very odd. im still breakin up after 5lbs boost.. it revs and makes boost still but doesnt nearly have full power and sounds like someone is rippin azz. im gettin down to coil, wires (even though they are new) and knock sensor?? i dunno what else to change to solve the problem.. btw it was fine until it hit PA air.. must be too clean compared to jersey haha
once i get the cash from sellin stuff (possible solid lifter conversion for 1.8t) im gettin standalone... ive yet to get a tune for this car as it is.. still runnin giac stg 4 g60 chip with just bigger injectors

btw i just wrote you back a whole big thing on IM on how to do the dizzy on head




_Modified by yellerrado at 12:10 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Boosted8v)*

I personaly would just use the AEB harness ....... its so simple to wiring its not even funny ....... its like 14 wires and theres tons of info all over vortex on which is which. you also only need 2 bentleys to figure it out .....


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (lukedwag)*

Ive only heard bad things about wiring up stock mk4 harnesses.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (Boosted8v)*

FYI I have an AEB harness if you are looking for one


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (yellerrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellerrado* »_
im ganna halfway agree with you... im still havin ignition problems with my setup and its pissin me off cuz i cant really work on it here. i fixed half the problem.. it chewed up the cap and rotor rather quickly which i thought was very odd. im still breakin up after 5lbs boost.. it revs and makes boost still but doesnt nearly have full power and sounds like someone is rippin azz. im gettin down to coil, wires (even though they are new) and knock sensor?? i dunno what else to change to solve the problem.. btw it was fine until it hit PA air.. must be too clean compared to jersey haha
once i get the cash from sellin stuff (possible solid lifter conversion for 1.8t) im gettin standalone... ive yet to get a tune for this car as it is.. still runnin giac stg 4 g60 chip with just bigger injectors

What spark plugs are you running in there? Remember Danny had issues with his after goin Turbo in the 16v and had the SAME problem. Maybe they effed the electrode? And that cap/rotor chewin thing is interesting. Im lookin at doin another one of these for fun and was donsidering usin your set-up this time...Anyword on why/how that thnig got chewed?


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1, Digifant on a 20v 1.8t. Distributor. (TwinScrew20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwinScrew20v* »_
What spark plugs are you running in there? Remember Danny had issues with his after goin Turbo in the 16v and had the SAME problem. Maybe they effed the electrode? And that cap/rotor chewin thing is interesting. Im lookin at doin another one of these for fun and was donsidering usin your set-up this time...Anyword on why/how that thnig got chewed?

i just put new plugs in and no change.. im runnin what the 1.8t guys are puttin in pfr7b or bkr7e whichever ones are the cheap ones haha. i remember readin about how his was like that and it sounds like the same thing... im thinkin now that possible coil going, wires are shot even though they are new or its just runnin so rich it cant fire. as far as chewing up the cap/rotor i have no idea.. it doesnt feel to have play in the shaft as if the bushings were shot. the rotor had pits on the contacting surface.. im not sure if thats normal or not. another thing when i put the new ones in and started the car up you could hear like arcs/sparks whatever inside the cap. like if you drug a hot wire across a ground how it would spark and arc... if i ever get the ambition im going to try and make a whole new distributor that uses sealed bearings instead of those bushings


----------

